# What diagnosis code would you use?



## shannfd (Jul 15, 2011)

What diagnosis would you use for "right foot collapsing pes planovalgus deformity with gastrocutaneous soleus equinus" if a podiatrist is performing the surgeries listed below?

Procedures
1. Right foot, Evans calcaneal osteotomy.
2. Right foot, Cotton osteotomy.


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 15, 2011)

shannfd said:


> what diagnosis would you use for "right foot collapsing pes planovalgus deformity with gastrocutaneous soleus equinus" if a podiatrist is performing the surgeries listed below?
> 
> Procedures
> 1. Right foot, evans calcaneal osteotomy.
> 2. Right foot, cotton osteotomy.



736.79
736.72


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Jul 17, 2011)

*The choice of DX depends on the deformity*

was acquired or congenital. Here are some you can review based on the documentation you have or can query the Doctor.

754.51 Talipes equinovarus (congenital)
754.60 Talipes valgus 
754.61 Congenital pes planus
754.69-other- equinovalgus, planovalgus

You will see the Acquired 736.xx, 734. xx.codes under the listed codes as (EXCLUDED)

Hope  this helps


----------



## shannfd (Jul 18, 2011)

*what diagnosis code would you use?*

There is no indication in any of the previous office notes nor the operative report that this was congenital. The physician indicates the duration as 2 years.   Based on this information, I would have coded the ICD-9 for this claim as: 

734 - Flat foot (Pes planus aquired) 
736.72 -  Equinus deformity of foot, acquired

Am I missing something?


----------



## kalyeope (Aug 1, 2011)

For the pes planovalgus I would have used the 736.79 because 734 is just pes planus.  the 736.79 is Other Acquired pes not elsewhere classified.  For your procedure code 28300, the Osteotomy, it won't pay with the 734 code. You can look it up in the Podiatry coding companion for help.


----------

